# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Подскажите пожалуйста по клиентским лицензиям.

## p4an7om

Здравствуйте.
Стоит Бухгалтерия 8.3. Платформа последняя 8.3.19.1467,  обновилась по ИТС вчера.

Вчера после обновления платформы слетел старый крэк, как оказалось ии теперь не хватает клиентских лицензий.

Прошу Вас подсказать как быстро можно "добавить" клиентских лицензий из воздуха, чтобы можно было работать, пока не будут приобретены новые.

----------


## p4an7om

Видимо накосячили ранее при установке нормальных лицензий, т.к. используется терминал и поднят веб-сервер для файловых баз.
Пользователей 7, открывается в общей сложности 20 баз.
Имеется 2 пакета по 5 лицензий и 2 коробки (Бух и ЗУП), а это как я понимаю ещё +2 лицензии.

Верно ведь я думаю, что ранее лицензии были активированы как однопользовательские, а нужно было как многопользовательские.
Если я прав, может подскажите как исправить ситуацию?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Стоит Бухгалтерия 8.3. Платформа последняя 8.3.19.1467,  обновилась по ИТС вчера.
> 
> Вчера после обновления платформы слетел старый крэк, как оказалось ии теперь не хватает клиентских лицензий.
> 
> Прошу Вас подсказать как быстро можно "добавить" клиентских лицензий из воздуха, чтобы можно было работать, пока не будут приобретены новые.


Использовать решение от МИМО
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58

----------

p4an7om (18.02.2022)

----------


## p4an7om

В папке \licenses почему-то всего 2 файла на 5 и на 1 лицензию...

----------


## p4an7om

Скачал её, но как я понял она затронет и лицензию ИТС? Или нет и можно будет обновляться официально?)

----------


## p4an7om

В конфигураторе о программе показывает HASP на 20 пользователей, верно ли я понимаю, что убрав галочку в Настройках использовать аппаратный ключ - будут использоваться HASP на 20 юзверов?

----------


## p4an7om

Спасибо Вам за Ваш замечательный форум и alexandr_ll за оперативный ответ.
Быстрее оказалось dl lзаменить  и повырезать все файлы лицензии чем разбираться) Всё заработало

----------


## Online_Z

> используется терминал и поднят веб-сервер для файловых баз.
> Пользователей 7, открывается в общей сложности 20 баз.
> Имеется 2 пакета по 5 лицензий и 2 коробки (Бух и ЗУП), а это как я понимаю ещё +2 лицензии.


Если у вас часть баз запускается по RDP, а другая часть баз запускается без RDP тонким клиентом, то с программными лицензиями это нормально не взлетит, т.к. при подключении по RDP лицензия выдается на терминальную сессию, а при подключении без RDP лицензия будет выдаваться На сеанс (на каждый запуск).
Или нужен двойной набор лицензий для каждого из вариантов.  
В таких случаях программные лицензии в топку, лучше брать с USB-ключом.

----------

